# New build pool



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi does anybody know who the best firm are to build a pool,anybody had a pool built and can recommend their builders,we would be after a 10 x 5 meter pool so prices for that would be great,we don't really want to go down the fibre glass route but would want a concrete build.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

What area are you in?


----------



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

We will be buying shortly in the almancil area.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Not in my area then so I can't recommend anyone suitable I'm afraid but I'm sure someone will be able to help.

In the meantime, you might need to check if you need permission before you build.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Permission reguired and size will be regulated to permissible build area


----------



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you for the replies they are always appreciated,I think the place we are buying will allow a pool but I also understand that the size does matter,I think I am right in saying it is a percentage of the build area of a house?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

percentage of permissible build area, rather than decide on an size get a pool company in and ask, plenty of choice in Algarve, bigger the pool the more expensive not only to build but to maintain and heat important considerations if you want full use, if swimming is the importance better to fit a current maker in a smaller pool


----------

